# How did/does being an FA go over with your parents?



## Webmaster (Oct 13, 2011)

Parents usually have very definite ideas of what they'd like to see their offspring do in life, and a 400 pound wife or girlfriend they probably didn't expect.

In my case, my dad unfortunately died before I ever had a chance to discuss my preference with him as an adult. 

My mom is about 5 foot tall and weighs 100 pounds or so. I really didn't know how she'd react to a wife four times her size. I remember that I wrote her a letter in which I explained things, but I can't recall how, or what exactly I said. My mom came over to visit and, much to her credit, never blinked an eye or made a comment. In fact, my preference simply never came up. 

Over the years I heard all sorts of stories on experiences my fellow FAs had with their parents regarding their preference, ranging from very cool to most unfortunate.

What was, and is, your experience?


----------



## Tad (Oct 13, 2011)

Well, I was a pretty late bloomer when it came to dating, so when I first start dating my wife they were more relieved than anything. But as she kept gaining weight, and given some other &#8216;issues’ as they saw them they were perhaps a little dismayed when we stayed together and became increasingly serious. Right through our wedding I think they still had concerns, but by that point made only the most veiled comments. However after my wife lived with them for a few months, during a work placement that was part of her MA, they came to know her as the fascinating and delightful person she is, rather than as a size 20 outline or an extension of her family or whatever. After that there have been no issues about their accepting her. 

If she’d been a size 30 rather than a size 20, or had been fat when we first started going out, I might have faced more blatant resistance. Then again, by then they surely knew that once I’d made up my mind I tended not to deviate, so the effect of any comments would most likely have been to drive me away from them, rather than from my partner, so I suppose it would be a question of how desperately they felt they had to make the point.

ETA: My parents are both thin and active, and generally ever-so-subtly derisive towards fat


----------



## elroycohen (Oct 13, 2011)

Back during my college days my mom asked me one time point blank if I was purposely only dating fat women. This was after seeing my dates thoughout my high school and early college years. I think it was more just out of curiosity then anything. I answered her with something along the lines of, _and what if I am?_ which pretty much ended the discussion if I remember right. My mom has always been very large so I'm pretty sure she was not opposed to my dating fat women. I think, like a lot of the things I did, she found it a bit unexpected.

That was about the only discussion on the subject I had with her. Nowadays I think she's more concerned with other things regarding my current girlfriend.


----------



## kioewen (Oct 13, 2011)

My dad was a bit puzzled by my preference, as his own preference was rather different (i.e., thinner), but it wasn't really the sort of thing that we discussed. I imagine that he just took it as another one of my peculiarities. For example, he was very much into math, science, engineering, so my being into the humanities was something that puzzled him a bit, but he simply acknowledged it as the way I was wired.

My mother (who has always been thin), as she figured out my preference, simply accepted it, and in fact ran with it, as she would sometimes mention to me things like, "I saw a girl at the store today who, I'm sure, was your type" (i.e. full-figured, etc.).


----------



## davidburton (Oct 13, 2011)

I come from a pretty thin obsessed family, and I'd say they've taken my preference pretty well. Although my girlfriend is nowhere near 400 lbs, she's definitely a BBW.

A couple times though, my dad(who is quite fat himself), has made some bad comments about fat people in general in front of my girlfriend. Like a week ago my family was watching glee (much to my dismay ), and my gf wanted to join them. Well it was the episode where the fat girl can't get the part of the pretty girl in the Westside Story play, so my dad says, "Well of course she can't get the part, no one wants a girl that *fat* playing Maria!" I considered having a talk with him later, but my gf wasn't offended by it so I let it go.

And sometimes my family is overly politically correct. They use synonyms and euphemisms here and there, but they mean well by it. Frankly if I was in their situation I wouldn't be sure which words to use either.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Oct 13, 2011)

Dad doesn't care, mom actually kind of likes it but doesn't fully get it.


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 14, 2011)

My mom has no problem with it. My dad... he somewhat accepts it, but still, every once in a while, he tries to get me to change.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Oct 14, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> Dad doesn't care, mom actually kind of likes it but doesn't fully get it.



To elaborate on the former, she initially thought that an FA was some magical creature whose tastes transcends the traditional beauty standards, but I set her straight early on that the group as a whole isn't too different from the rest of society; we've just got a different standard for what's beautiful/sexy and just like the normal world we take it too far in more than a few cases.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 14, 2011)

My mother is a jealous woman. She's made disparaging remarks about everyone I've ever dated. The fat remarks are particularly curious because even the fattest guy I dated was smaller than I am. She does that with my sisters and brothers too, marginalizing anyone we're seeing in private. It's a reflection of her own insecurities of which she has many, but in the big picture I don't think it's something that keeps her up at night. My dad doesn't say anything at all. That stuff is simply unremarkable to him. His only objection would be if they were way too young, way too old or had no marketable skills.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 14, 2011)

They know and don't care. As long as I'm happy, they're happy for me.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 14, 2011)

My dad was the most notorious fat basher I ever known. Some of his barbs even make me laugh to this day. However he and my mom don't give a damn who I date as long as she makes me happy and doesn't trash the house.

They've been supportive of everything for that I am thankful.


----------



## Clonenumber47 (Oct 15, 2011)

Last time I posted about this topic in particular, it was for the "coming out about your preference" thread.

I was afraid of the confrontation with my parents.

I was raised in a very conservative style / reserved household (odd since my parents and I are quite liberal most times). My father especially, is the one who instilled this mindset of being fat is ugly and wrong. I was raised in an environment where Fat was a cursed word, you couldn't say it or even whisper it without a derogatory tone over-layed.

I spoke with my Mom first. She was very accepting with me and my preference. She has always made my girl friends feel welcome in our family. I know she has gone as far as to reach out and bond with them, even when I am not around.

Although my dad may know about my preference, I never directly sat down to talk with him. For one thing, he hates all plus sized people. In more than one conversational rant from him, he would go on and on about how he thinks being overweight is wrong, that people should strive to be trim and attractive. The few girlfriends I have introduced, he never took kindly too, and one in particular he insulted on multiple occasions. On my part there was much standing up for my girl friend, followed by damage control with her afterward.

I guess I would say that I was this way before I ever told them, and I would be this way if I had never told them. Telling them made little difference as to how I behaved or who I dated. Admitting anything to them was more just to help a level of comfort for me around them.


----------



## JMCGB (Oct 15, 2011)

My mom knows what I like but I don't think she has fully accepted it and I am not sure about my dad. He never really asks about anything that is going on in my life and I don't go out of my way to fill him in. I do find it funny when I have overhead my mom tell my aunts during phone calls about my preferences. She never says anything negative that I know about but I can still here a little disappointment in her voice. Now I would consider myself bisizual because I can and do find some smaller women attractive. I haven't been on Dims for almost a year but most of the other boards just don't offer what this one does especially for the over 30 crowd. I know some here still think I am a closet case but I just laugh at that!


----------



## LordQuas (Oct 15, 2011)

My mom hates it but she at least has stopped making snide comments every time she sees a fat white woman on TV and Im around. It's funny because the only man she's dated since my father was an old white guy but she's pretty hypocritical in a lot of ways. My father doesn't seem to care. The only thing I can ever recall him saying about me regarding my choice in women was "If she makes you happy and you can stand to look at her then whats the problem?"


----------



## Imp (Oct 15, 2011)

I was a bit upset after I broke up with my girlfriend, whom I had taken home not too much earlier for Christmas. I e-mailed my parents about it, and my dad wrote me back with a bit of a discussion about how she was "plump" and that as time went on she would only get bigger. I wrote back saying, "I LIKE plump girls." My wife is plump, and I've heard nothing about it in two years of knowing her.


----------



## Fat Brian (Oct 15, 2011)

My dad is a boob man so is attracted to women of all sizes if the boobs are big, he therefore understands though through a different door. My mom doesn't get it, her constant dieting is partially what made me want a fat partner, or at least someone who doesn't diet. My oldest sister hates it, mostly because she hates herself. She won't even speak to me since Crystal and I won't lose weight.


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 16, 2011)

For me it has been a matter of two extremes. My dad was a heavy set man for the last half of his life, I am a BIG guy, and one of my sisters would be considered a smaller BBW. While my dad was alive, I did not even consider dating anyone...no matter their size, they would have been treated horribly, but more so because of size. I only ever introduced two women to my family after he was gone...both BBWs. The first was treated cordially, even though they did not care for her for other reasons than her size. The second...now my wife...has been treated as a daughter from the minute she met my family.


----------



## BitsySpider (Oct 18, 2011)

Uh, I'm not exactly in the habit of discussing my personal sexual preferences with my parents as I really don't think it's any of their business what kind of guys I'm attracted to. That being said, most of my family (men and women alike) are overweight, if not obese, so I don't really think any of them particularly care or would have any right to say anything against the fact that I'm dating a pudgster. 

Honestly, the folks in my family care more about the character of who I date, not how fat or thin he is (yeah, I know this topic says FA and I'm an FFA but this is the FFA/FA forum and I'm sick of all the questions being directed toward guys only so I'm answering anyway). They also know that, personally speaking, weight is a touchy subject for me so I seriously doubt anyone would say anything against my boyfriend being too fat unless he was under some serious health issues (in which case I'd speak up myself anyway).


----------



## Tad (Oct 18, 2011)

In this case, I'm pretty sure FA means either gender


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 18, 2011)

I directed the question to all FAs.


----------



## svenmad2164 (Oct 18, 2011)

when i told my mother that i liked Fat women this after she found my BUF,and BBW magazines along with my NAAFA membership she put me down alot she said you need the lord Jesus for bringing that sin in my house and this when i was 17 now Dad was more open minded and he said if that's the kind of woman he wants let him do it. it took about 8 years to go out with my first big girlfriend then i meet Georgia and she became a secret girlfriend because mom put down heavy people, then I meet two more girlfriends at the bbw dances but i was kind of shy having meet mom so when i meet the first and second wives i intoduced to mom but she put me down because they where fat so i can relate to the put downs the hurt a parent can do so i told my kids be yourself like i had to learn so many years ago
Sven


----------



## MarioFA1983 (Oct 19, 2011)

I have no idea what my dad thinks i never really talk with him about that. My mom is always comming with the "its not healthy" thing, what i really hates, so that conversation always end with me walking away. The thing is that my gf is not even that fat, she most be around 180 and like 5'4", but where i live is not common to see a 300 pound person, so i guess thats why they react like that.

Oh another kinda pain in the ass comment is "hope you keep going to the gym all the time, otherwise you are going to gaing weight" (you know because im with a fat person im supposed to gaing weight too). 

But i cant really complain about their actitud with her, they are really polite with her, so at the end i preffer to handle myself those comments if they dont make them infront of her.


----------



## 1love_emily (Oct 19, 2011)

...I really want my boyfriend (Dism4l) to respond to this. I'd be really interested to hear what his parents said.


----------



## Fish (Oct 19, 2011)

My Mom's never given me any crap about it or commented in any way. And it's only now that I'm dating a SSBBW that she actually LIKES that she's openly positive towards my art on the subject. 

So it hasn't really been a factor for me.


----------



## DevilynStJames (Oct 19, 2011)

Fish said:


> My Mom's never given me any crap about it or commented in any way. And it's only now that I'm dating a SSBBW that she actually LIKES that she's openly positive towards my art on the subject.
> 
> So it hasn't really been a factor for me.



That because your mums awesome!


----------



## Cors (Oct 20, 2011)

Extremely conservative, traditional and thin-obsessed Asian parents. They had more of an issue with the gender of my exes (same-sex relationship) than their size - none are supersized by Dims standards though. They also seemed to be much more forgiving of "extra weight" on other ethnicities.


----------



## Tkscz (Oct 20, 2011)

My mom doesn't care as long as I don't "Bring dem girls from the internet in her house."

My Dad doesn't notice. I mean it, when I bring it up sometimes it's usually a "I know that Theo."


----------



## Blockierer (Oct 22, 2011)

"She's to scrawny for you", that was my Dads comment to a girl who was interested in me, when I was 19. 
One of my Moms comments was: "Of course, you can choose a big girl".


----------



## khrestel (Oct 25, 2011)

Even before I started dating my mom wished out loud I'd meet someone lean and fit who'd inspire me to loose weight. Every time I brought home a boy bigger than 200 lbs, it was automaticly his reason if I gained any. Their size however was never a topic or concern. I guess that me being a big girl explained it all. 

My brother is FA (he just doesn't know a name for it) and shares tastes with dad. Mom nags to him and his gf as much as she does to me.


----------



## J_Underscore (Nov 26, 2011)

The first girl my parents knew about was my 'internet' gf back in 08. She was around 550-600lbs that year.
The 2nd was my ex of 6-months. Met her early 07 and we started going out early 2010. 330-400lbs
The Only girl my parent's have actually met is the girl I started going out with September 2010, My fiance . Through our relationship she's always been between 350 & 420lbs.

You would think that my parents would have guessed by now that I'm an FA, but I've still never seen so much of a hint that they've figured it out hahaha


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 26, 2011)

In a recent conversation with my mom I learned she finds my taste in women "adorable" due to the contrast and such, and usually how sweet both parties are towards each other. :happy: 
There's no question everyone knows my preferences, as other than the first girl I've ever dated I've brought home nothing but either women in the 18-22 size range, or way way WAY bigger, lol.


----------



## Mauiboy (Nov 26, 2011)

My mom and dad were awesome and it was a non-issue and never even came up. If I was happy, they were happy for me.

I am the oldest of three boys and when I started dating my brothers were a huge pain. I think that's probably a general statement more than anything specific to any preference I had/have.


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Nov 28, 2011)

When my hormones were kicking in (14 or so) and I became very interested in girls, my father would tell a joke anytime I pointed out a girl to him that I thought was attractive (typically she would be about 5'0"/220), but, from the day a girl drove me home from school (5'6"/280ish), he accepted it fully and sincerely. 

My mother would give me the line "(GF) is really a nice person, but I wish you would date other girls".

My little sister did not like it a bit. She would always say "all my friends and I agree, you could do better", and never had a conversation with her (my little sister eventually moved out-of-state).

In contrast, my sister-in-law (brother's wife) cheered us on, gave me advice on how to date my GF, talked me out of breaking it up after an early worry about compatibility, and they became good friends.


----------



## Azrael (Nov 28, 2011)

Never brought it up.

The way I see it, such things are none of my parents' business.

Than again, I suppose it beats the fact that I've had the gay talk with my mom. Because obviously a son not expressing any interest in women and keeping such things to himself means he's secretly a closet case . Add onto the fact that I distinctly remember that accusation going my way both from a teacher on the last day and to my "friends" in highschool:doh:.


----------



## furious styles (Nov 28, 2011)

well they did always push me to be 'different'



my dad thinks it's cool, not sure if he entirely 'gets it' but who cares

my mom doesn't really GAF but is always "just worried about her health"


----------



## vrehert (Nov 28, 2011)

at first they didn't accepted it, but when i ignored them for 3 years (because of my relationship at that time) they now accept every gall i would come home with.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't think either of my parents entirely "get it" but I've had frank discussions with them both. I think they both realise they can't change that part about me, and in general I think they've been [otherwise] excited by the kind of women I've brought home. I think they also appreciate that I've worked hard to do well in most every other aspect in my life, so there has been a bit of spillover of trust into this one as well, albeit much more unconventional.

Although my parents were a touch loath to it at first, it really hasn't been that dramatic of an issue.

_Dad:_ So what you're telling me I'm probably going to have a fat daughter-in-law someday?

_Jay:_ Yep. That's what I've been working on.

_Dad:_ Huh. Okay. You know I'm into thin women, right?

_Jay:_ Yes. You've made that very clear, Dad. _*sips beer to hide eye roll*_


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 29, 2011)

Jay West Coast said:


> I don't think either of my parents entirely "get it" but I've had frank discussions with them both. I think they both realise they can't change that part about me, and in general I think they've been [otherwise] excited by the kind of women I've brought home. I think they also appreciate that I've worked hard to do well in most every other aspect in my life, so there has been a bit of spillover of trust into this one as well, albeit much more unconventional.
> 
> Although my parents were a touch loath to it at first, it really hasn't been that dramatic of an issue.
> 
> ...



Question, has your dad ever insulted fat people in front of you?


----------



## Jay West Coast (Dec 3, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> Question, has your dad ever insulted fat people in front of you?



_Ever_ said anything size-insensitive? Probably. But these days he's fairly respectful about that sort of thing--at least while I'm present.


----------



## Clock-King (Dec 3, 2011)

Gonna be totally honest here, but I've never told my parents. I'm not totally sure how they'd react, or more importantly, I don't know how I'd bring it up.

My parents and sister have been overweight for a long time (partly because of genetics) and don't like it because their personalities lean towards wanting to do active, social things, and they feel self-conscious and hindered by it. My mom has fought against her weight since she had me (where she gained most of it), and she has a tendency to sarcastically bash herself for her weight at random times, and has even given me dating advice along the lines of "just be careful with her weight - you gain a lot of weight after having kids, so imagine what it'll be like if she's already big before that." I know she means well with her advice, but it's also an extension of her own dislike of her weight. The thing is, she doesn't know that for me that's actually a turn-on.

My dad most likely would be cool with it now, but it's more of a case of how do I explain it to him without sounding sick. When I was in 7th grade and I first discovered the world of BBWs and SSBBWs on this very site, I downloaded some images of some very large women and copied it to a floppy disk off the family computer for some future use (maybe when I got my own computer) and deleted them. However I didn't know back then that to truly delete something you have to empty the recycle bin, and he saw them. He carefully but seriously brought it up and asked what they were doing there. I was so caught off guard and scared that I lied and said that I was doing a project in school on world records and I needed a picture for the world's fattest person, but my download included those and I deleted them. Believe it or not, he believed it and has never mentioned it again, but he did caution me and said something like "I just wanted to make sure if you're becoming interested in girls you know there are healthier ones out there."

Like my mom, I don't hold it against my dad, he was wanting to protect me during a time when I was just becoming interested in girls AND the internet was booming and he knew that I knew more about it than him. He was probably scared to death that I might be exposed to something sick on there out of his control. We've been through a lot and I've since opened up a lot about my thoughts on dating in the last few years since high school (didn't date in high school at all). He's a very encouraging person and after the initial shock, I think he'd understand.

The thing that I wonder though is do I really need to say anything to them? I'm not exclusively an FA when it comes to dating, as I'm also attracted to thin women. I haven't done much dating at all, so all they have to go on is a few girls I met who ranged from thin and tall to short and big. I've mentioned to both of them when they ask what type/size/height of girl I'm interested in, I say it doesn't matter to me. 

Maybe in a way they kind of know already, at least that I'm just as attracted to larger women as thinner. Of course I'm not going to tell them about some of my fetishes, or that I like to draw and sculpt SSBBWs and super-obese girls, because I KNOW they won't understand those, and frankly I think that doesn't have to be known publicly. If I find a girl who shares those fetishes, then it's still just between me and her. I don't know...what do you guys think? My family has very traditional values, and while they will love me no matter what, I've kept this part of my life to myself for almost 14 years.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 8, 2011)

My parents were pretty okay with it. They found out when I told them about my girlfriend Michele. They don't particularly care. They're just happy I found someone to love.


----------



## ChubbyPuppy (Dec 9, 2011)

My parents are very accepting people. The only time they've even implied disapproval of someone I was dating was if they knew he or she wasn't treating me right. That said, I've brought home people from 130-400lbs with no complaints whatsoever.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 9, 2011)

Jay West Coast said:


> _Ever_ said anything size-insensitive? Probably. But these days he's fairly respectful about that sort of thing--at least while I'm present.



Yeah, I'm in the same boat. Some of the things he said when I was younger I can't repeat here without getting banned.


----------



## asbel_garcia123 (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm still hiding in the closet about it. Ever since the fiasco about my sexual orientation, let's just say it's not something I'm ready to share just yet, because I know they wouldn't understand.


----------



## bigmac (Oct 11, 2012)

Strange thing is that my parents have never mentioned the issue -- and I never brought it up. My mom really didn't like my ex who was a borderline SSBBW but weight wasn't the issue. My mom loves my wife (a true SSBBW) and is thrilled I'm not with "that woman" anymore.


----------



## ODFFA (Oct 11, 2012)

Great thread, some interesting posts...

My mom is totally fine with it, we have fun discussions about things like what we find attractive respectively. If she spots a good-looking BHM while we're out and about, she'll even point him out to me. I can see she doesn't realllly get it, but she totally accepts it nonetheless and I've always been open about it with her.

I guess you could say my Dad's a BHM himself, so I don't think he cares either way. He probably knows by now what kind of guy I'd find attractive, but we don't have the kind of relationship where we talk about that much.


----------



## bremerton (Oct 11, 2012)

my mom just eventually noticed that the only thing that every single guy i dated had in common was that they're chubby. :eat2:


----------



## olly5764 (Oct 12, 2012)

my mum was fine with it, even when I took really big girls home, my dad on the other hand, has been vile over it


----------



## wrenchboy (Sep 3, 2013)

My Mom set me up on a blind date with a plus sized gal. How awesome is that! Many years and several overweight girls later I was describing a new girlfriend. Mom asked me if she was overweight. I said yes she is. She asked me why I like fat women. My reply to Mom was," why do you like the color turquoise or carousels ?" She said" I just do, that whats makes me happy" I said "Thats why I date the women I do, they make me happy too."


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 5, 2013)

olly5764 said:


> my mum was fine with it, even when I took really big girls home, *my dad on the other hand, has been vile over it*



I know what that's like. I remember being 8-9 years old and he'd nudge me when a woman waddled by and say "Hey, how'd you like to wipe that ass?"

Little did he know that 20 years later I'd be marrying someone 6 feet tall and 350 pounds.


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 5, 2013)

My mother simply doesn't believe me. Which is interesting considering that me and my 450lb boyfriend have been together over a year.


----------



## Kraban.~ (Jan 15, 2014)

My parents and I have always been the athletic types, my mother is one of those thin athletic health nuts, the always gives you a health tip, tells you what you should eat on which type of moon shape to improve this and that... to which I've taken the smile and nod attitude.

So when I told them about my preference,my dad was fine with it, not specifically asking questions, just respecting my words. But my mother was just... blend, very flat in her response, as if uninterested and not feeling part of the discussion, and has never really given me anything to work with since about the topic. 
I have this tendency to feel like I need to resolve all issues, but I never bring this up because i don't really know what to do, what to say.


----------



## shy guy (Jan 15, 2014)

My folks really don't care nor do they understand.


----------



## hunkofburninglove (Jan 23, 2014)

I married my ex, a ssbbw at 27...At the time I endured minimal flak...one night after being quite intoxicated my father remarked that my new date at the time was er...ummm...fat. It was an awkward moment which I had no clever response for But as our marriage progressed and we had two kids, I received more or less nothing from my parents in regards to her weight. I'm sure privately it bothered them. My mother would make the odd comment on how my ex's health was in jeopardy. 

The ex had WLS and cosmetic surgery over time and is no longer a ssbbw. But our separation is proving to be difficult.

I have recently started dating again and have found an amazing woman who besides being potentially everything I need as a great friend and lover, is a lovely ssbbw. I haven't introduced her to them...nor the kids yet as the separation is fairly new and some things have to be worked out.

I mentioned to my parents from time to time point blank..."I like fat women." Its never acknowledged...nor does it really need to be...but I put it out there. 

I do have a fear they may want to judge the new girl negatively. Maybe thinking she'll be the same disaster my ex was and all on maybe an unconscious association off body size and the bad characteristics that defined the ex...who knows what exactly. 

Its almost as if my parents are so glad Im getting out of a bad marriage to a woman who was fat. And they may assume my new love is the same kind of 'bad' person because she is fat too? If that makes sense?


----------



## Dromond (Jan 30, 2014)

I never "came out" to my parents, and never discussed the issue in any way. I just dated who I wanted to date. It didn't take them long to figure out what my type was, of course. Mom was a bbw, kind of a self loathing one, but she never projected that onto any of the women I introduced her to. Dad liked bbws, and he approved of my taste in women. lol


----------



## y2kboris1 (Feb 2, 2014)

My gf is only about 190 lbs. soo I don't think that qualifies her as a true full blown bbw, but all the same, she is bigger than most girls. My family is kind of strange in that respect. My Dad, Stepdad, and my Grandfather have never said anything derisive towards larger women, however the fact that they all got divorced (except my Stepdad) kinda speaks for itself. As for my uncles only one of them got divorced from my Aunt and was ever so harsh with her about becoming fat as she aged, and had my cousins. I have never heard my Stepdad say anything derisive about my Mom; if anything I know he loves her, vice versa and they get along. My Mom and sister are infected with the same mentality. They aren't hostile towards people who are fat, however being overweight themselves they are constantly trying to lose weight and getting others to do the same (pretty much their whole lives). My Mom in the past has tried to hook me up with numerous girls who were acquaintances of friends and family; daughters of co-workers, usually athletic, thin, nubile, etc. I can think of at least 3 or 4 different scenarios where this has happened. Every time I wasn't biting, and whenever we watch TV, movies, or the like together my Mom is like "Wow! look at that one! Isn't she pretty?", to which I always give her the dry expression and the cold shoulder. If she (or THEY) haven't figured it out by now I don't think there's anything I'll ever be able TO do to make them understand. From the moment my Mom met my current gf, she's been accepting of her from Day 1 and treated like a daughter, so at this point I doubt she has many objections. My Stepdad was cool with it from the get-go because he is in general a very accepting person. It will be interesting over the years though to see if my sister bullshits my gf, trying to make her feel bad about her weight, to try an get her to lose. I feel sort of indifferent to my family and not really caring WHAT they think as my family over the years hasn't always been there for me, at least not as much as I'd hope. That's my 2 cents.


----------



## luvhips (Feb 23, 2014)

I never truly "came out" and had a sit down with my parents. I'm pretty sure they had an idea as I always had a "friend" with a big butt, breasts or both. When I was in college my parents came for a visit and asked me if I would like to invite a guest for dinner I brought my friend Jenn, In those days she was a petite thing with 60in plus hips. When we arrived at the restaurant my parents gave me a look but said nothing. My uncle who joined us for dinner took me on the side and told me I could do better. Great advice from a guy who has been divorced 3 times. Well never married Jenn and she grew into a UltraSSBBW. We have been friends for over 3o years and from time to time when we are out I still feel and know the comments like he can do better exist. Under my breath (mostly) I say FUCK YOU what do you know. My life my choice. My parents have passed away but they only wanted me to be happy. My sister who is 5' 11 and a size 2 always doesn't get my preference but has always been accepting and gracious. Love you sis.
'


----------



## choudhury (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm not the type to "come out" about my preferences. I just live my life. I dated a couple of slimmer girls but my two most serious relationships were with BBws. Like I said in another thread, when I got serious with my eventual wife my parents did make comments (you know the sort of thing - "concern" about her "health" long term, etc., etc.) until I finally told them I NEVER wanted to hear that crap ever again. 

My dad is fairly prestige-oriented and, I'm sure, wishes I could have "done better" in terms of a woman that other guys would consider hot. That's his problem. Life is just too short to make big decisions based on what ANYONE else thinks or wants.


----------



## Highsteppa (Mar 6, 2014)

Never was an issue, and they never talked to me about it. They always welcomed whomever I brought home equally until they were given a reason to dislike them.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Mar 7, 2014)

With mom, it was never an issue. She is a BBW herself and had BBWs as friends. She wasn't surprised one when my first GF was over 300 lbs and pear shaped.

Dad took a bit longer to accept my preferences. He wasn't ranting and raving about it but I got the vibe from him he wasn't pleased nor did he understand. Now, it's a total non issue with him.


----------

